# Are My Electric Blue Acara's Mating or Fighting?



## Carrie_Cichilddd45 (11 mo ago)

Hello, I have two new electric blue acara's. I just introduced them to their new tank last night and they seem to be getting along pretty well. Until I noticed them locking lips and "kissing" each other. I think they are still juveniles because they're not very big. Does any one know if these are male or female?


----------



## Carrie_Cichilddd45 (11 mo ago)

Here are some more photos!!


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

I believe they can breed at quite a young age. but lip locking can be a sign of aggression, testing who is dominant. it can also be involved in courtship but usually there will be other types of displays like fins flaring, body shaking, circling around each other etc.


----------



## Carrie_Cichilddd45 (11 mo ago)

I have seen a little shaking and circling! I posted more photos if anyone can identify their gender, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

If they are circling and shaking that sounds like courtship. I can't tell the sexes from the photos but as they get closer to spawning you will see their breeding tubes. The female has a thicker more rounded one, the male's is thinner and more pointed.


----------

